# Table surfing



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know I shouldn't let her up on the table but she loves being near me and I love her near me so it just happens.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Nina has got up on our table once.. Wee pets they just want to get as close as poss! I just pull a chair beside me and they usually commune there! Willow is cute.. Don't think I could resist her! Is that a pumpkin pot I see??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

awww so cute she seems so needy how could you not


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonderful Willow pics, I wouldn't want to resist


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Who could resist that face?? Sami will gently put his paws on the edge of the table and peek over the side. We do not feed him from the table . . he just wants to know whats on the menu!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Who could resist that face?? Sami will gently put his paws on the edge of the table and peek over the side. We do not feed him from the table . . he just wants to know whats on the menu!!


So cute ha! Luckily Molly is too short to jump on my table


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Willow, Willow, Willow xxxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love Little Molly . . she is sooo petite!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I know I shouldn't let her up on the table but she loves being near me and I love her near me so it just happens.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your poo, your table, your rules! 
R&R just step from our couch on to the coffee table, and they think our outdoor furniture is their playground / agility course 
I would love to have a willow peeking over my laptop - it would make work much more fun x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Your poo, your table, your rules!


Agreed! 

Those photos totally crack me up! Thank you for my laugh of the day.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I keep waiting for the tv crew to show up and do an episode of crazy dog lady. What would Cesar think? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah who cares about Caesar! Nobody's perfect!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Ah who cares about Caesar! Nobody's perfect!


Who's ceaser?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pics, love the second one. Cheeky Willow but she knows mummy is a soft touch!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Who's ceaser?


Caesar Millan.. Dog extraordinaire!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Caesar Millan.. Dog extraordinaire!


Ahhhh is he the Mexican chap?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmm maybe? I'm not sure where he is from!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Who could resist that face?? Sami will gently put his paws on the edge of the table and peek over the side. We do not feed him from the table . . he just wants to know whats on the menu!!


Frankie does the same thing. He would eat the food if he could, but we just tell him to get down and then he occupies himself.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Great pics, love the second one. Cheeky Willow but she knows mummy is a soft touch!


Soft touch is an understatement. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They just love to be close, when I lie down on the sofa jasper always sits on my head or over my shoulder with his head on my head, bless em x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the way she just creeps a bit further, and then a bit more. It's great. Max is more blatant. Paw on arm pining my hand down, then up on the arm of the chair and then it's nose to nose. I have no choice but to notice him then! You have to love them!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I love . . love . . when Sami jumps on the pillows of the couch behing my head and puts his head on my shoulder or head! He is never more than 2 feet from me at all times! He is totally bonded to me . . Carley is a free spirit . . always in the same room . . but further away . . BUT as soon as Freddy gets home she is laying all over him!! She is totally bonded to HIM! If he doesn't have his hands on her . . she will paw to get his attention . . Sooo in our house at night its Sami laying on my head . . Freddy with Carley laying across his lap or on her back pawing and even a little kick for his touch!! lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow sleeps with her head on my pillow. She loves to smell my hair. Mine are both bonded to me. .Nick worries that I don't have enough love for a third. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow sleeps with her head on my pillow. She loves to smell my hair. Mine are both bonded to me. .Nick worries that I don't have enough love for a third.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Always plenty of poo love to go around! X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Love the way she just creeps a bit further, and then a bit more. It's great. Max is more blatant. Paw on arm pining my hand down, then up on the arm of the chair and then it's nose to nose. I have no choice but to notice him then! You have to love them!


Hahaha sounds like jasper! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhhhh aren't we lucky to receive so much loved from our babies!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

